# Rest Easy Izzy



## Mom2Chewbacca_and_Jaqotay (Jan 3, 2010)

We found Izzabella in a cornfield when she was a week or so old, covered in mud and crawling around trying to find her mom. We took her, cleaned her up, and fed her. We bottle fed her but we also caught the maybe mom, a stray cat that had given birth recently, and brought her in to help nurse her. Izzy grew up fast and loved to chase after us, she hated it when we were out of her sight. She recently grew ill, we had to forcefeed her babyfood, but she still lost a lot of weight. I orginally thought the vet said it wasn't too bad. But my mother called moments later and said the vet had said she was suffereing and was in severe pain, and it would be in her best interest to put her to sleep. So we let her go in peace. We had been trying to find her a home, along with 3 other kittens who turned up 3 weeks later, but we had obviously grown very attached to her. She left a mark on our hearts and wont be forgotten :'(

Rest in peace Izzy Bear. Play hard baby girl....
























July 2010 -December 10, 2010


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I read your other post about Izzy and I am sorry to hear that she had to move to the rainbow bridge, but at least you took her into a loving home and tried to rehome her to another lovable owner, but now she is not suffering anymore. 

Rest easy Izzy <3


----------

